# resultar que



## tRabUcLes

Hola _forum_!

Quisiera saber cômo se usa en francés la expresiôn "*ahora resulta que*":

"...ahora resulta que el ofendido eres tù!"
"...ahora resulta que no te acuerdas!"
...

Merci bien!
tRabUcleS​


----------



## totor

Puedes decir *il se trouve que c'est toi l'offensé/e!* o *toujours est-il que…*

Pero por las dudas espera respuestas nativas.

Y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## josepbadalona

ou encore "la conséquence est que" c'est de toute façon une idée de "résultat"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

La primera expresión de Totor es perfecta, pero la segunda no vale aquí. El uso de esa segunda expresión no tiene nada que ver con una exclamación de enfado.

Podríamos decir tambien: 
Et voilà que c'est toi l'offensé maintenant! Et voilà que c'est toi qui ne sais plus! 
Et tu joues les offensés, en plus! Et c'est toi qui ne te souviens plus, à présent!
C'est toi l'offensé ? Eh bien, t'as du culot !/ t'es gonflé !/ce qu'il faut pas entendre!

Et mille autres du même style...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tRabUcLes

Merci bien, salle de sagesse!!

à plus tard.
tRabUcLeS​


----------



## sylvie38

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas cette phrase : "Y resulta que ya tengo a 19 personas ganando la equis bolsa mensual".
"Et il se trouve que j’ai déjà 19 personnes qui gagnent la bourse mensuelle X". ????



merci pour votre aide


----------



## josepbadalona

equis n'aurait-il pas le sens de "X ième"??? (ou N ième?)


----------



## sylvie38

je ne sais vraiment pas mais je vais voir si ta proposition peut marcher 
merci


----------



## Deftona

Hola!! ¿Me pueden decir cómo es la forma correcta de decir "Ahora resulta que todo el mundo habla francés", por favor? ¡Mil gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

Je dirais = "maintenant il se trouve que tout le monde parle français"
Attends d'autres avis ...


----------



## Deftona

Haha, merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Domtom

tRabUcLes said:


> "...ahora resulta que el ofendido eres tù!"
> "...ahora resulta que no te acuerdas!"


 
¿ Aquí sería correcto _maintenant il ressort que..._ ?


----------



## grandluc

Alors, comme ça, c'est toi, l'offensé...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Lluis:

Non, on ne pourrait pas dire il ressort que, mais il ressort de quelque chose que... Expresa más bien una consecuencia, un resultado tras un análisis, un estudio o algo parecido: es algo que sacas en claro.

En la frase de Trabucles no encajaría, es algo demasiado espontáneo, demasiado poco científico si quieres para que lo podamos emplear.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Lluis:
> 
> Non, on ne pourrait pas [...]


 
Gracias, Gévy.


----------



## josepbadalona

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Lluis:
> 
> Non, on ne pourrait pas dire il ressort que, mais il ressort de quelque chose que...


 
mais on peut exprimer le complément (=de quelque chose) par "en"=>
il *en* ressort que ... 

=> il en ressort que Domtom et Gévy sont d'accord et que cette traduction me semble la meilleure de toutes ....


----------



## Domtom

josepbadalona said:


> on peut exprimer le complément (=de quelque chose) par "en"=>
> il *en* ressort que ...


 
Gracias Paquita, voy a retenerlo en mi materia gris:

*de quelque chose = en* ;

il en ressort de quelque chose que...


----------



## lamarla

*NUEVA **PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, ¿cómo diríais esta frase en francés?
Resulta que es un chico bajito y gordo..


----------



## terep

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour, j'ai besoin de raconter à une amie une péripétie qui est arrivé à une autre amie (c'est un petit potin), et j'aimerais savoir comment je peux commencer; en espagnol on dirait "resulta que..."​


----------



## Cenimurcia

tu pourrais commencer par "Eh bien, vois-tu,..."


----------



## Prima Facie

Ce qui s'est passé, ce qui est arrivé, le point c'est que, tout commence parce-que...


----------



## jprr

Finalement ....
Au bout du compte ....


----------



## terep

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## ainamaria

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola! Como podría decir en francés "resulta que...". Se usa cuando pensabas que las cosas eran de una manera y luego te das cuenta que son de otra manera. Por ejemplo, estas hablando con alguien y le dices: "Pues resulta que la entrada costaba 5 euros", significa que pensabas que costaba 10 euros, pero luego "resulta que no", al final costaba 5. Es para expresar que las cosas son de una manera diferente a como pensabas. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je dirais : en fait...

Attends d'autres idées.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Hola ainamaria,

Yo creo que se puede expresar de diversas maneras; una de ellas: "*Finalement, le billet coûtait 5 €*"


----------



## galizano

Il s'avère que....


----------



## ainamaria

Muchas gracias por todas las sugerencias!
Chlapec,tenías razón, había ya otro hilo, y gracias por decirmelo porque también me ha ayudado!


----------



## conGdegato

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola;
Me gustaría saber cómo se emplea en francés la expresión: " resulta que"

Por ejemplo:

"Hoy ha sido el peor día de mi vida. Resulta que esta mañana, cuando salí al supermercado..."

Gracias de antemano.

cGd


----------



## Marie3933

Existen varias posibilidades. Se me ocurre:
_en effet_, quand...
_il se fait que_...
_il se trouve que..._


----------



## conGdegato

Muchas gracias!


----------



## sophirane

necesito traducir "Resulta que ha recibido una llamada de su hermana" Es una novela en que la protagonista cuenta lo que le ha pasado a uno de los personajes.
"elle a donc reçu un appel de sa soeur" mais ma traduction ne me paraît pas correcte.
"par conséquent elle a reçu"
"alors elle a reçu"
"et voila qu'elle a reçu"
Ninguna traducción me parece válida. ¿Alguien tiene una idea?
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je verrais bien ici: Eh bien elle a reçu...

Parce que j'imagine que la phrase que tu donnes n'est pas entière (il faut toujours la donner entièrement). Si tu nous expliquais le contexte, la situation qui justifie cette phrase ce serait vraiment utile... et en plus c'est obligatoire. Merci !

Gévy


----------



## sophirane

Gévy said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je verrais bien ici: Eh bien elle a reçu...
> 
> Parce que j'imagine que la phrase que tu donnes n'est pas entière (il faut toujours la donner entièrement). Si tu nous expliquais le contexte, la situation qui justifie cette phrase ce serait vraiment utile... et en plus c'est obligatoire. Merci !
> 
> Gévy



C'est un dialogue et la phrase est entière. Je crois que "et bien" convient parfaitement.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gévy

sophirane said:


> Je crois que "et bien" convient parfaitement.


Alors, écris-le bien => Eh bien. 

Gévy


----------



## sophirane

Gévy said:


> Alors, écris-le bien => Eh bien.
> 
> Gévy



Merci


----------

